# Are Macbooks worth the price?



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2014)

Guys are the apple MAC Laptops worth the price? Planning to buy one for a family member.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*

My sister has been using a mac since 2009, the MacBook unibody, late 2008 model. It still works great, and is expected to recieve the OS X Yosemite update too.

The only downside I can think of right now, would be getting used to the UX/UI.

Whether its worth the price for you, you decide that by weighing the pros and cons according to the use scenario.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



ajayritik said:


> Guys are the apple MAC Laptops worth the price? Planning to buy one for a family member.



If i had the money( 50-60k), i would never buy a windows laptop. After all these years, still pathetic battery life. On the other hand,  macbook air 11 and 13 inch give 11- 13 hours battery life. If one is not into gaming/heavy duty tasks, macbook air is a better option. Even macbook pro 13 inch with retina display has a battery life of 9 hours. The below article is one of my favs as to how macbook air is a total game changer with respect to battery life.

The new MacBook Air: Just how good is the new battery life?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2014)

yes, totally


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd rather get an ultrabook than a Macbook air. They have good battery life as well. 

But Macbooks are well made, I have to give them that. Not my platform as I am a gamer though. Software wise Adobe Premier > Final cut pro imo. 

It is also kinda a waste of money if you are just using it as a Facebook machine. Most people install Windows vis bootcamp on it anyway.


----------



## seamon (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope. You get trash hardware for the price.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2014)

oh well. apple haters everywhere, who don't understand the benefits. Better listen to those who own and use macs, who know the true shortcomings of macs, (which are totally different from the shortcomings according to those who don't use them). price is not one of these.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 13, 2014)

Question of the decade; they are worth their price if you take account of the software+hardware integration. Honestly, when you have like only 10~ devices to make an OS for, with virtually no aftermarket components to account for, the software integration is pretty tight.(The battery life, the overall system performance and as such is due to that). Now take account of the build quality, honestly, no other manufacturer integrate such built in their laptops, atleast in India with same price point(unless you want to go with Precisions and Laptops).
Now for the OS; Mac OSX is highly; how to say; elementary ?. A power user(read,I don't mean professionals) will not like it, a windows user might have trouble with shortcuts and even basic stuff like how to set default programs(for initial two to three months. Old users like me still have problem when I switch from imac to windows machine). Windows, no matter how buggy it is, how much overhead it contains, has everything, you can play with it with your heart's content(I mean not like Linux, but not so restricted like OSX). 
One the software side; definitely OSX software library is tiny when compared to Windows, but most of the stuff made for OSX is better than what is available for Windows(as a subset, not counting common applications between both platforms)(eg pixelmator ?, sort of cheaper than ps, but does the work).

It all boils down to the choice of OS/Software your family member wants to use; and since you have not stated the requirements, it is hard to evaluate the price.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 13, 2014)

yes..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to dualboot Hackintosh on my PC, I have to say.. in the OSX platform, there's absolutely NO hint of lag in most tasks, transitions are smooth, opening closing stuff is quick..
No matter how powerful your windows pc is, it will never have that extra bit of smoothness, mac has to offer..
BUT, non availability of games is a huge downer for me and thats why i prefer windows

PS: Mac has some intuitive developer softwares that are exclusive to that OS, Ex - Cheetah 3D


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

this is not a mac vs pc thread
question is simple, if it is worth it, say it is worth it, if not, say why not

no need to talk about windows or linux at all, please restrict the discussion to macbooks

apart from a little overheating in some year's models (only while playing those games you apparently cannot play on macbooks) (eg: 2009 model), windows on macbooks using bootcamp is no problem. This is often a necessary setup, part and parcel of using a macbook.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys are the apple MAC Laptops worth the price? Planning to buy one for a family member.


There is not a single Apple product in this planet which is worth the price. No, my hatred towards Apple has absolutely nothing to do with this. In fact I would like to see people buy that piece of junk, in that way they will learn the hard way.


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 14, 2014)

It is not. I had the money to buy it and I needed a new laptop, too. After some consideration, I chose not to buy a Mac. Instead, I just bought the y50. But then, your requirements may be different than mine.

So, here's what I do: I am a student developer and I also like to do digital painting as a hobby. And, I haven't booted into windows for the last one year. I like to use a linux distro instead. Now, in my situation, a Mac would be quite nice - since it is largely developer oriented. But, the hardware that they provide is just not worth the price you have to pay for it. Seriously. Make a comparison and you'll see for yourself.

As far as the UI is concerned, you can customize GNOME/KDE to your heart's content.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2014)

Simply no !!! In India, Apple products are always priced higher ..

But other companies are also not launching good ultrabooks in India. When will they do that ??


----------



## prometheus (Aug 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ...windows on macbooks using bootcamp is no problem. This is often a necessary setup, part and parcel of using a macbook.



or use parallels on mac


----------



## josin (Aug 14, 2014)

prasoon2211 said:


> It is not. I had the money to buy it and I needed a new laptop, too. After some consideration, I chose not to buy a Mac. Instead, I just bought the y50. But then, your requirements may be different than mine.
> 
> So, here's what I do: I am a student developer and I also like to do digital painting as a hobby. And, I haven't booted into windows for the last one year. I like to use a linux distro instead. Now, in my situation, a Mac would be quite nice - since it is largely developer oriented. But, the hardware that they provide is just not worth the price you have to pay for it. Seriously. Make a comparison and you'll see for yourself.
> 
> As far as the UI is concerned, you can customize GNOME/KDE to your heart's content.


Yup. i second this. Its just wastage of money.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 14, 2014)

*depends on your use!*

- - - Updated - - -



prasoon2211 said:


> I haven't booted into windows for the last one year. I like to use a linux distro instead. Now, in my situation, a Mac would be quite nice - since it is largely developer oriented. *But, the hardware that they provide is just not worth the price you have to pay for it. Seriously. Make a comparison and you'll see for yourself.*



Mac OS is much more optimized that windows sh!t...IMO.


Windows users just forget that software costs too! Those developers are not retard who keep optimizing their code so that you can save few seconds on processing.


Comparing Y50 (full sized laptop) with macbooks (compact/slim) is useless. Compare it with some windows ultrabooks and you'll find that windows ultrabooks too offer *low-end* hardware. 



Spoiler



and sucky OS.




E.g. - Apple MD711HN/B MacBook Air (Ci5/ 4GB/ 128GB Flash/ Mac OS X Mavericks) vs Lenovo Ideapad Yoga 13 (59-369597) Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 128GB SSD/ Win8/ Touch): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com
- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Guys are the apple MAC Laptops worth the price? Planning to buy one for a family member.



Atleast mention requirements!!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

My friend took a 16 foot drop off a duct onto hard rocks, landed on his back.. Stitches on knee, face, leg fracture. Macbook was in his backpack, not a scratch. He even believes it acted as a shield and prevented further injury to him


----------



## prometheus (Aug 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> My friend took a 16 foot drop off a duct onto hard rocks, landed on his back.. Stitches on knee, face, leg fracture. Macbook was in his backpack, not a scratch. He even believes it acted as a shield and prevented further injury to him



 what..was he doing?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Macs have fewer viruses and security issues 
2. Macs software, on average, focuses more on its user interface and making your experience enjoyable than Windows software does
3. Good for designers (even Windows also)
4. Better battery life
*static.itpro.co.uk/sites/itpro/files/styles/insert_main_wide_image/public/screen_shot_2014-02-14_at_11.25.52_am_0.png?itok=7b9EsY7d

5.No bloatware/free updates 
6.Updating hotfixes/patches is easy 
7.The Trackpad


*Source:* OS X vs Windows: 8 reasons to switch to Mac | IT PRO


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

prometheus said:


> what..was he doing?



trekking... now if you want to ask why he got it on the trek, well it was because he wanted to show us a documentary

oh and another advantage, if you trip over a mac power cable, it slips out of the socket smoothly, instead of possibly dropping the laptop, or you


----------



## srkmish (Aug 14, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> 1. Macs have fewer viruses and security issues
> 2. Macs software, on average, focuses more on its user interface and making your experience enjoyable than Windows software does
> 3. Good for designers (even Windows also)
> 4. Better battery life
> ...



Another thing i would like to add is , i have researched a bit on this and macbook batteries dont degrade like windows laptop batteries. Even after 2 years, if maintained well, macbooks would have lost hardly 15-20% of their battery life. On the other hand, windows laptops suffer more degradation. This is a long term factor which is not ever covered in any review due to obvious reasons.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2014)

If purchased from India NO
but if you can get from abroad yeah it is definitely a good option.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> If purchased from India NO
> but if you can get from abroad yeah it is definitely a good option.



Why like that?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 14, 2014)

^^ Price


----------



## Anorion (Aug 15, 2014)

ok will explain this "in India" logic, considering $1=Rs. 60

13" Macbook pro
$1,299 in US
converted to INR that is Rs. 77,940 
but in India, the price is Rs. 94,900

this is not a phenomenon that magically and uniquely applies only to macbooks 

Alienware 14
$1,349 in US 
converted to INR that is Rs. 80,940
but in India, the price is Rs. 1,20,990 

so please don't single out macbooks on that point


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ok will explain this "in India" logic, considering $1=Rs. 60
> 
> 13" Macbook pro
> $1,299 in US
> ...



Alienware is also one of the laptop which is many times being asked to ignore coz of it's pricing.  Rest all laptops are not priced at a big premium.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 15, 2014)

yes they are, I should have put that info in the previous post only, but chose Alienware to give a more comparable pricing

11" Dell Inspiron 3000 basic specs
$250 in US
converted directly to INR that comes to Rs. 15,000 
but in India the price is Rs. 27,790

if you look at the ratio of difference, macbooks are actually closer to US pricing, so by that logic macbooks are more worth it than any other


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 15, 2014)

If you have the money then its totally worth it and if not look elsewhere.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are a gamer then a biggg NO to macbook.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys are the apple MAC Laptops worth the price? Planning to buy one for a family member.


Its better if we know the primary use, for example if the work is related to software development I'd suggest to go for a laptop, so both unix and windows can be installed on it. If its just for movie/music/facebook, a chromebook would be a better option in terms of battery. Honestly I'm not sure what a mac can do which a pc can't do, but that's my opinion, no need to go crazy over it.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> yes they are, I should have put that info in the previous post only, but chose Alienware to give a more comparable pricing
> 
> 11" Dell Inspiron 3000 basic specs
> $250 in US
> ...


Don't nitpick, this goes both ways.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Another thing i would like to add is , i have researched a bit on this and macbook batteries dont degrade like windows laptop batteries. Even after 2 years, if maintained well, macbooks would have lost hardly 15-20% of their battery life. On the other hand, *windows laptops suffer more degradation.* This is a long term factor which is not ever covered in any review due to obvious reasons.


Yet to experience this.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> trekking... now if you want to ask why he got it on the trek, well it was because he wanted to show us a documentary
> 
> oh and another advantage,* if you trip over a mac power cable, it slips out of the socket smoothly*, instead of possibly dropping the laptop, or you


Fantastic advantage


----------



## Anorion (Aug 15, 2014)

^
it is an example, about the thoughtfulness of every minor detail. 

[YOUTUBE]zaLMOSWAwdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 15, 2014)

Although I can agree with the price argument in case of Macs(I mean every other manufacturer in India is doing the same). But the overall service network is small and warranty extensions cost a lot.For me, it was 25K~ for 3 year Apple care warranty extension. Now say you are living in a remote area, and with remote I mean relatively remote, some manufacturers might give you on-site warranty for that, while with Macs it is always carry in(provided that the service is available at your location). There is no absolute + sign with any machine you get, it's always +/-, there are considerable tradeoffs with Macs, then again their are considerable tradeoffs with windows laptops too, if you see on the software+application side.


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 15, 2014)

In terms of getting stuff done, unless you want to use some Mac-exclusive stuff, no Mac is worth the money. The only such scenario would be if you're developing for Macs/iOS or use Final Cut Pro or something. Not recommended if you are into gaming. Yes, they are well made, but so are Thinkpads and Precisons. If you just use it at as a Facebook machine and can't avoid viruses on Windows, Linux is a better choice. 

Also, it is a myth that Macbooks don't have problems: my girlfriend's Macbook Pro got a "No wifi hardware found" error since updating to OS X Mavericks and the problem hasn't been solved even after we tried everything including replacing the wifi card. Since Macbooks are not as widespread; it is actually even harder to solve problems when you get them. 

That said, the retina Macbook Pro is not that bad, it can be good for photo and video editing, although overpriced. The Macbook Air, on the other hand, I would not recommend to anyone unless you really want those extra two hours of battery life or wanna show off or something. But yeah, value for money? Absolutely not. That's not their target market at all.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2014)

Main purpose would be for browsing etc. Not any development work. Just wanted to experience an Apple Product and find out if it's worth the price. I have heard lots of good things about it so just wanted to try.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

^let us know! 
-you can use it for 10+ years, no problem
-the resale value is great, you can recover a hefty chunk of your investment later on if you want to upgrade 
-the operating system and updates are FREE


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2014)

So which one should I go for? 
I see one's starting from 60k till 1 Lakh 70k.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Depends on your budget.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Main purpose would be for browsing etc. Not any development work. Just wanted to experience an Apple Product and find out if it's worth the price. I have heard lots of good things about it so just wanted to try.





ajayritik said:


> So which one should I go for?
> I see one's starting from 60k till 1 Lakh 70k.



buying mac just for browsing? 
Thats pure waste of money..Just because you want to *try* Mac OS.

I'd say get chromebook instead(Upcoming nvidia k1 based or i3 one) or get cheap netbook and load Elementary OS.. Use it for 2-3 years and buy something new... much better than using mac for 10 years.

Software updates are free but most recent updates will eventually require new hardware. (say after 3-4 years)


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



srkmish said:


> If i had the money( 50-60k), i would never buy a windows laptop. After all these years, still pathetic battery life. On the other hand,  macbook air 11 and 13 inch give 11- 13 hours battery life. If one is not into gaming/heavy duty tasks, macbook air is a better option. Even macbook pro 13 inch with retina display has a battery life of 9 hours. The below article is one of my favs as to how macbook air is a total game changer with respect to battery life.
> 
> The new MacBook Air: Just how good is the new battery life?


Which laptop will you suggest for heavy gaming? why mac is not good for gaming?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

^


I had to argue with a macbook user, that his macbook was fine with gaming. It's just such deeply ingrained bias against macs and gaming, that even if the situation changes (and it is, steam has a modest library of mac games), people, even macbook users, will continue to say "eh macbooks are not for gaming" for years. there are some fun casual games on mac app store which I wish were available on windows. eg: rc mini racers 

some games you can play on macs without bootcamp include Limbo, Bioshock : Infinite, Tropico 4, Star Wars : Jedi Knight Academy, Psychonauts, Call of Duty : Black Ops, LOTR : War in the North, Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic... point is, there is no dearth of good games to play natively  

the content on the mac app store is awesome and with constant stream of new stuff, and price drops (to free also), at least better than the windows store. 



ajayritik said:


> So which one should I go for?
> I see one's starting from 60k till 1 Lakh 70k.



 get 13" macbook pro, or if you like 15"


----------



## aaruni (Aug 17, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Software updates are free but most recent updates will eventually require new hardware. (say after 3-4 years)



My C2D 2GB RAM MacBook does still work at a respectful level of performance (so, that's 5 and a half years of use), and is expected to work for an year more before finally being too old to keep up.


----------



## seamon (Aug 17, 2014)

aaruni said:


> My C2D 2GB RAM MacBook does still work at a respectful level of performance (so, that's 5 and a half years of use), and is expected to work for an year more before finally being too old to keep up.



On a similar note, my 7 years old Thinkpad R61 is still running strong. It's a good rig for torrenting.  Recently I tried running NFS MW 2012 and it gave 1-2 FPS


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 17, 2014)

Unbelievable! I mean I'm commenting on a freaking laptop topic, that, and that people think those sodding Mac Books can be used for long. I use a Lenovo laptop in my office, which was purchased in July, 2006, it runs on Pentium Dual Core (those first generation ones), it takes almost 3 minutes to get into Windows 7, the OS is not formatted for past three years at least, and it just goes on and on. I personally handle it like a ping pong ball, when I get feed fed up by work pressure I use to slam the lid close, I just love that, that 'bam' sound. Dropped it twice, once from the desk, around four feet, once from my bed. No sane person out there who can use it more badly to be honest.
So how much was the price back at that time? 65k or something. How much can I fetch for it now? 6-7k.

Ajay, sometimes ( or mostly always? Lol ) nerds like us have some itching to spend (waste actually) money, it's happening with you now, that's all right, but that thing which you are thinking about getting doesn't worth even wastage of money, you see what I mean? 

Extremely stupid, junk and overpriced crap, Apple products (ALL OF THEM), Beats headphones, Razer peripherals.

This comment won't give me even 1 buck, so why the hell I'm bothering? Because it's Sunday, and I honestly would like you to see your 100k (or whatever amount your wanna burn) be spent elsewhere. If it really has to be a laptop (anything over 30k is wastage of money for ANY laptop, unless you're a hippie), then get Alienware.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

Windows based laptops and Macbooks are both just tools to get what you want done. When it comes down to it, both offer about the same amount of functionality. In fact, for me good quality laptops of both are same, one is not superior to the other, just superficially different. 

That said, there is a lot of bias _against _ apple products, and open undisguised hatred towards the company, that just is not healthy for tech enthusiasts. 

Apple is not a luxury brand thing, like a Porsche , Ferrari branded tech devices, where they just slap on a logo and charge you more for the same thing. 

Razer, Apple, Alienware, all offer amazing build and functionality for the price point. They have unique, patented features that are carefully thought through to serve some special purpose for which they were made. These devices are incredibly long lasting. A razer mouse will outlast a logitech gaming mouse, and survive more clicks. At some point, you cannot afford to buy cheap, short-lived... junk. Think of them as JBL, not Skullcandy.

A macbook is more like a Jaeger-LeCoultre than an Armani.

quote from Jony Ive explaining exactly why Apple products cost a premium



> More than any Apple product in particular, however, it's the idea that customers might not be completely driven by prices -- that's what he's most pleased with. "We're surrounded by anonymous, poorly made objects. It's tempting to think it's because the people who use them don't care - just like the people who make them." Ive references that life-changing products, unimaginable before, are expensive - and that's part of the Apple premium. "We don't take so long, and make the way we make, for fiscal reasons."
> 
> "It's not just about aesthetics... Our success is a victory for purity, integrity - for giving a damn."



Apple's Jony Ive: 'We're surrounded by anonymous, poorly made objects'


PS, using a Dell Inspiron 6400 for 8 years and it is still going strong


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 17, 2014)

^I beg to differ about Logitech gaming products, being using G510 for 4 years and not a single problem xD.
I guess Apple does charge a slight premium ? I mean comparing Dell XPS 15 and Macbook Pro 15, Dell undercuts Apple by a substantial margin, even though the build quality is similar. And provided that Apple products are made by worlds largest OEM, they can tone down prices a little. I mean look at the discounts offered on Apple products nearing their end of sale period, for me, that reflects the true price of the product. (I mean Apple can reduce price like 30K in a day ? seriously, and for iPhones, 15K ? so the person who brought this products just a day before is like super unlucky, in short, the pricing scheme is not justifiable).


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

After having hands on with Macs & coming from a decade of using Windows I found OS X harder to use, though I may be commenting early. On the other hand I am in love with iOS & Retina display. I too think Apple charges slightly premium for their products. I mean 64k for a 13" notebook with 128Gigs of space (i'm aware its SSD) . Already i'm running out of space with 1.5 TB .


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I had to argue with a macbook user, that his macbook was fine with gaming. It's just such deeply ingrained bias against macs and gaming, that even if the situation changes (and it is, steam has a modest library of mac games), people, even macbook users, will continue to say "eh macbooks are not for gaming" for years. there are some fun casual games on mac app store which I wish were available on windows. eg: rc mini racers
> ...



There are some games available, but c'mon man, Macs aren't for gamers. You could easily buy an awesome Windows gaming laptop for the price and that will crush the Apple machine both in gaming performance and in terms of games available. Steam sales are a godsend btw.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

^



Subhankar Mondal said:


> Which laptop will you suggest for heavy gaming? why mac is not good for gaming?



All I'm saying is situation has improved tremendously in last few years, but no one, including macbook users are willing to shift perceptions about how much you can game on a mac. it's too deeply ingrained bias to change, that is what I'm pointing out, not saying a macbook is an alienware. 

Steam for Mac has TF2, L4D2, Borderlands 2, CODMW, CSGO, Witcher 2...  

so what is the hardware you can buy for a 15" or 13" macbook pro, what are the laptops, for example?


----------



## seamon (Aug 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^
> 
> 
> so what is the hardware you can buy for a 15" or 13" macbook pro, what are the laptops, for example?



I didn't quite follow this line, mind re-stating it?

My friend bought Macbook air for playing GTA 4


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 18, 2014)

^MacBook Air for playing GTA IV, I hope he was ready for GTA V.
Macs are not for gaming and blah blah. Honestly, if you really want a laptop for gaming, go for the generic defacto big not so portable laptops. If you want moderate gaming, go for the super generic 840/750 range laptops. Seemingly their is always a misconception when people consider their laptops are meant to do whatever they wish. I mean if you really want to play games like GTA and all, Mac will do, any Windows laptop(not an Ultrabook) at 60K+ range will do fine. If you want portable quality gaming, get yourself a PS Vita or 3DS(which I prefer), and leave the heavy gaming stuff to desktop PC.

And Intel Iris on 13" pro won't cut it, you need at least 15" base pro model with Iris Pro for some low end moderate gaming.
As far as I know, they only reason one should buy Macs is stability provided by native software; and for the sake of it. UNIX. Enough said.(If the BSD team is paid the amount that Apple engineers are being paid, we would have the OS of century)


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2014)

theterminator said:


> After having hands on with Macs & coming from a decade of using Windows I found OS X harder to use, though I may be commenting early.



yes it is, there is a learning curve, especially as someone who is a long term windows user
but the exact same problem is there in windows 8 as well, which is very mac like in the way the human computer interaction is designed, with dependence on gestures and shortcuts and no obvious visual indications on screen. (off button, start menu, search...)


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Windows based laptops and Macbooks are both just tools to get what you want done. When it comes down to it, both offer about the same amount of functionality. In fact, for me good quality laptops of both are same, one is not superior to the other, just superficially different.
> 
> That said, there is a lot of bias _against _ apple products, and open undisguised hatred towards the company, that just is not healthy for tech enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


Care to explain from where you pulled this data out of? Everywhere in the web people complain that its the EXACT opposite.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> Care to explain from where you pulled this data out of? Everywhere in the web people complain that its the EXACT opposite.


Lol, he's definitely a fanboy of Razer and all those crap, even Razer themselves will be astonished and ridiculed by that statement. You should've figured that out.
There was a reason why I didn't reply, and won't in future.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 19, 2014)

eh G9 vs DeathAdder. most reviews that time went for DeathAdder, if im not wrong. 
heavily off topic anyway, you guys brought up razer, not me. understand the meaning, and stop hating apple


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> eh G9 vs DeathAdder. most reviews that time went for DeathAdder, if im not wrong.
> heavily off topic anyway, you guys brought up razer, not me. understand the meaning, and stop hating apple


G500 vs Deathadder. My 1.5yrs old deathadder is squawking as I write this, the G500 lasted a good 2.5yrs, then again razer has only 1yr warranty vs 3yrs for logitech in India.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 19, 2014)

are those mice worth the price?


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> are those mice worth the price?


It used to be when G500 went for 3k, now a days the price make no sense. The free scroll option on Logitech mice alone commanded the extra premium. Plus on the fly DPI change is useful in a lot of games(games that have tanks), but its all going O/T.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 19, 2014)

There is no comparison between Logitech and Razer. So stop that meaningless argument. There is a reason why people hate Apple too, so the same way it can be said that stop praising Apple. I can show dozen reasons for the hatred, show me one for the praise. If this were an American forum I would not give a ****, but it's just sad to see in an Indian community.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 19, 2014)

American, Indian, Alien, Velociraptor, Cat... all can use macbooks, their design is universal 

At least Dell and Apple offer similar models in US and India. HP, Lenovo, Acer don't even do that (dumping maybe?) Sony has been "evolving away from the laptop and desktop business" in USA, in India the Vaio series is still "Pushing the envelope of innovation and technology". 

someone was saying Dell is good alternative. Yes it is, actually, I agree. Better to buy a couple of spare batteries though, as these will go kaput, and these batteries will be expensive to get later on, once the model has stopped being manufactured. 




ithehappy said:


> Extremely stupid, junk and overpriced crap, Apple products (ALL OF THEM), Beats headphones, Razer peripherals.


actually agree to some of that, like Razer audio peripherals. 

point is there was some unique, incredibly convinient features, that are worth the premium. For many even one of these features is enough to justify the cost. G9/DeathAdder/SideWinder costs in thousands. Reconnect Raumb costs in hundreds.

Apple is hated for a single reason, and that reason is price. All the other reasons follow from that one point.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 19, 2014)

people with power to create use Apple and people with job use PC.


----------

